# Timothy Wright dead?  pls be a rumor



## PassionFruit (Jul 5, 2008)

I  just got a call frm a friend in Vegas saying that Rev Timothy Wright, his wife & grandchild were killed in a car accident...   I pray it isnt true and I cant find anything on the 'net about it...

Rev Wright is one of my music idols....


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jul 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, it's not.  Here are some links:

http://whatsthet2.typepad.com/my_weblog/

http://blackgospel.blogspot.com/2008...family-in.html


----------



## pearlygurl (Jul 5, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> I just got a call frm a friend in Vegas saying that Rev Timothy Wright, his wife & grandchild were killed in a car accident... I pray it isnt true and I cant find anything on the 'net about it...
> 
> Rev Wright is one of my music idols....


 
The first blog states:

Currently, Rev. Timothy Wright is heavily sedated, has several broken bones BUT IS NOW doing better and is currently in critical care. The grandson, 14 year old Daniel, is NOT brain dead, but was on life support and is also doing better."

So hopefully they will make a full recovery.


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 5, 2008)

My GOD... my prayers go out to the Wright family..  Im at a loss for words..


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jul 5, 2008)

pearlygurl said:


> The first blog states:
> 
> Currently, Rev. Timothy Wright is heavily sedated, has several broken bones BUT IS NOW doing better and is currently in critical care. The grandson, 14 year old Daniel, is NOT brain dead, but was on life support and is also doing better."
> 
> So hopefully they will make a full recovery.


 
Did the wife survive?


----------



## mrsmeredith (Jul 5, 2008)

Honey6928215 said:


> Did the wife survive?



From what I have been reading she is no longer with us. My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jul 5, 2008)

I got the text message from a friend this morning and I goolged it and didn't see anything.  I was hoping against hope that is was a bad rumor.


----------



## comike (Jul 5, 2008)

From the Associated Press....
*Gospel singer Wright hurt in Pa. car accident*


LOGANTON, Pa. (AP) — Gospel singer Timothy Wright was critically injured in a crash in central Pennsylvania that killed his wife and a wrong-way driver who hit their vehicle, police said.

Wright, 61, was injured Friday night along with his 14-year-old grandson, D.J. Wright, and both were taken to Geisinger Medical Center in Danville, according to a hospital spokesman.

Betty Wright, 58, of Roosevelt, N.Y., died in the three-vehicle crash on Interstate 80 in Greene Township, state police said.

The driver of the wrong-way car, John Pick, 44, of Lewisburg, also died, police said.

Timothy Wright has released more than a dozen gospel recordings, and his latest album, "Jesus, Jesus, Jesus," came out last year. He is the pastor at Grace Tabernacle Christian Center in New York City.

The Wrights were returning from a Church of God in Christ conference in Detroit, said Leroy Johnson, a trustee at Grace Tabernacle.

The couple have five sons, and the family asked that no other information be released, Johnson said Saturday.

A passenger in the third vehicle is in fair condition, said Geisinger spokesman Thomas Schaeffer.


----------



## kayte (Jul 5, 2008)

My heart and prayers go out to this family and the church family.


_What a fellowship, what a joy divine, leaning on the *everlasting arms*; what a blessedness, what a peace is mine, leaning on the *everlasting arms*. *...*_


That is where she is ..but oh it must hurt. I am not familiar with them but it hurts just reading about it. Keeping it in prayer and in the infinite wisdom of God that is far beyond human understanding


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 6, 2008)

The grandson passed away this morning.  Continue to keep the Wright family in prayer!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## loved (Jul 6, 2008)

Just saw this in the news & it's incredibly sad to hear about the loss of life, including Mr. Wright's wife, grandson & the other driver.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jul 7, 2008)

My Lord, my Lord.  Rev. Wright and his family will be in my prayers.  This hurts my heart...


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jul 7, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> The grandson passed away this morning.  Continue to keep the Wright family in prayer!
> ~*Janelle~*


 
OH NO! I was pulling for him! Lord, let's keep them in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MACgirl2k2 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is what I found so far....

http://www.myfoxny.com/myfox/pages/...n=7&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.2.1


----------



## Farida (Jul 7, 2008)

From what I read this morning it was just his wife who was killed.


----------



## Opalsunset (Jul 7, 2008)

This is so terrible! Im so sorry to hear his wife, and grandson passed away in this accident, and I am also sorry to hear of the driver in the other car as well.I just am sorry to hear this news. I know they are in need of prayers right now more than ever.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jul 7, 2008)

How terrible.  I am not sure who he is, but that's just awful to happen to any family.  I will keep their family in my prayers.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 7, 2008)

vivmaiko said:


> From what I read this morning it was just his wife who was killed.


No. The wife died instantly. The grandson was improving, but then died early Sunday morning. Please check the official site of his home church for updates.
 A lot of misinformation is going around. 

http://www.cogic.org/news.htm

Prayers also to the family of the driver who died. I know they say he may have been drunk, but his family is also grieving. 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## kgard7777 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any updates about Rev. Timothy Wrights condition?


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 8, 2008)

my mom says on her local radio they said he was conscious and making progress but hadnt been told about the death of his wife & grandson yet because they didnt want to impede his progress


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jul 9, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> my mom says on her local radio they said he was conscious and making progress but hadnt been told about the death of his wife & grandson yet because they didnt want to impede his progress


They interviewed his son on the news yesterday. He said that he's awake, can't talk has a broken jaw, several broken ribs, bruised lung and other significant injuries. He was able to blink yes/no.

He knows about the grandson's passing, the family told him. His son said they haven't yet told him about their mum dying yet. They don't think he's ready for it. 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## auntie gettis (Jul 9, 2008)

I just read that they had to amputate both of Pastor Wright's legs.  On another note, I just found out that Greater St. Stephens in New Orleans was destroyed by fire...


----------



## MoMo (Jul 9, 2008)

auntie gettis said:


> I just read that they had to amputate both of Pastor Wright's legs. On another note, I just found out that Greater St. Stephens in New Orleans was destroyed by fire...


 
Oh my goodness!  I will continue to pray for this man and his family.  This is such a horrible tragedy.


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 9, 2008)

auntie gettis said:


> I just read that they had to amputate both of Pastor Wright's legs.  On another note, I just found out that Greater St. Stephens in New Orleans was destroyed by fire...




JESUS!!!    Im continually praying for Pastor Wright



OMG @ Greater ST Stephans...    it just rebuilt post-Katrina!!!!


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.nola.com/news/index.ssf/2008/07/central_city_church_ravaged_by.html






Mary Elise DeCoursey / The Times-PicayuneLight peers in through the windows of Greater St. Stephen's Full Gospel Church on South Liberty Street. Fire engulfed the church overnight, charring the sanctuary.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Long after the last fire engine left and the 2300 block of South Liberty Street returned to something near normal Monday afternoon, people drove slowly by, parked and got out of their cars to see the gutted remains of Greater St. Stephen Full Gospel Baptist Church. 
 	 	The 2,000-seat building was still standing after a predawn fire, but a ruin nonetheless. No one yet knew where the next service, a Thursday night Bible study, will be held. 
  But they said they were confident someone would figure it out. 
  "We're like family here," said Lisa Smith, a social worker and member of more than 20 years who dropped by on her lunch hour to see for herself. 
  She and others compared it to a wake, of sorts, except they said they were sure the church would come back from the fire, as it came back from flood after Hurricane Katrina three years ago. 
  By late afternoon no cause had been disclosed. But Bishop Paul S. Morton, who built what was once a small Baptist church into a major congregation, said investigators suspected the fire started in the choir area behind the pulpit. 
  While Smith chatted with friends, Morton and his wife, Senior Pastor Debra Morton, who now leads the church, stood nearby and greeted well-wishers. Paul Morton, who spends much of his time in Atlanta, had preached on South Liberty Street on Sunday night, members said. 
  Not far away, in slacks, baseball cap and floppy sports shirt, stood U.S. Rep William Jefferson, a trustee and church member for 30 years or more. 
  Jefferson said he was helping Paul Morton make calls in search of a temporary home for the church. 
  No luck by mid-afternoon, he said. But he and Morton said they hoped to have a temporary meeting place in time for Thursday. 
  Paul Morton said the congregation was insured. "We'll be back, bigger and better," said Debra Morton. 
  The Mortons said they were summoned to the church well before dawn and watched a three-alarm blaze ruin the sanctuary. A nearby education building sustained heavy smoke damage, said church administrator Brandon Boutin. 
  He declined to estimate the fire damage or disclose the extent of the congregation's insurance coverage. 
  Hours later, with the fire doused, Fire Department investigators, with agents from the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, combed through the rubble. Local fire investigators frequently ask ATF agents for help in large blazes involving commercial buildings, members of both agencies said. 
  The building's loss presents the congregation with a major challenge. 
  Before Hurricane Katrina, Greater St. Stephen was by far the largest church in the city, perhaps the largest in the state. It claimed about 20,000 members worshipping at three campuses: a large church in eastern New Orleans, a new acquisition in Marrero, and the church's original location on South Liberty Street in Central City. 
  Morton was a major figure in the city's religious landscape. His proteges launched successful churches linked to Greater St. Stephen; that network's annual summer conferences in New Orleans, Atlanta and elsewhere attracted thousands. 
  Moreover, he became something of a lightning rod outside of church: He lived conspicuously well and played a role in city politics, joining a group of clergymen in 2004 who denounced contract award decisions by Mayor Ray Nagin's administration. 
  But Monday's fire was the second major blow in three years. Katrina scattered the congregation, knocking its number down to about 5,000, the Mortons said recently. 
  The eastern New Orleans church is still closed; Monday's fire ruined the congregation's only remaining New Orleans home. Although the Marrero site is in use, Paul Morton said it is probably too distant to be of much use to the Central City congregation. 
  But like Debra Morton, he pledged that the burned church will recover. 
  After the storm, Paul Morton launched an offshoot of Greater St. Stephen in suburban Atlanta. He announced recently that he was placing the New Orleans congregation in Debra Morton's hands while he concentrated on building up the Atlanta church. 
_Bruce Nolan can be reached at [email protected] or 504.826.3344 _


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

In the midst of it all......He still has the victory!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 9, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> http://www.nola.com/news/index.ssf/2008/07/central_city_church_ravaged_by.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!  I am shocked.  That song "I'm Still Standing" is so powerful.  Much prayer for the Morton's and their congregation.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 9, 2008)

A Message from our Pastor:
Greetings Saints of God,

    Our church had a fire today. We are still standing! No weapon formed
against us shall prosper as we are assured of God's awesome promises. To
our church family: you know what to do - stand. This is the beginning of
something GREATER...

In Christ,
Pastor Debra B. Morton 


From the Greater St. Steven's website.
I can't imagine what they are going through.


----------



## Zeal (Jul 9, 2008)

My heart is heavy.  There is a war going on.  We are under attack. The first thing I thought when heard about everyting is Lord Why?  Then I heard the song.  *Except What God Allows* playing in my head.

I was not able to read the entire thread.  However the last that I heard this morning is that Pastor Wright is doing better.

Let's just pray for the body of Christ.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm also praying for the grandson's mother and father.  I believe the father is a son of Rev and Mrs. Wright.  To have his father critically injured and to lose both a son and his mother...My Lord.  God is able to do exceedingly abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that works in us.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Jul 9, 2008)

As you view the picture of the gutted and burned out Greater St. Stephen church building, notice the bright light of the sun that shines through.

Jesus is The Light of the world.


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 11, 2008)

My heart hurts for the Wright family....my prayers are with them.

And for the congregation of that church.

In the midst of all of this.....God has a plan!

He will Supply!


----------



## GloriousPraise (Jul 11, 2008)

My prayers go out to Rev Wright's family and the family of St. Stephens.  I know that God is still in control and somehow He will get both families through these unthinkable tragedies.


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 24, 2009)

My prayers go out to the family also.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 24, 2009)

Any updates?


----------

